
An email-powered social network that could disrupt Facebook and LinkedIn - cmatthieu
https://medium.com/uhuro/lets-reboot-social-networks-e60fe25d6984
======
ksaj
Ironically this is almost exactly how it was done in the 90's. Listserv is
patented apparently, but there were a few different discussion list methods
available at the time. They were all pretty similar in operation, and the
differences mostly amounted to maintenance. If I recall correctly, Smail had a
super-easy way to manage discussion lists.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electronic_mailing_list](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electronic_mailing_list)

Several lists still exist. They're just not as common today as they used to
be. I subscribe to some mailing lists for Lisp, NetLOGO and Artificial Life -
all subjects that were pretty typical topic areas for 90's mail lists.

~~~
soonix
> Listserv is patented apparently

not patented, but trademarked (the "T" in USPTO), so it's just the name
"Listserv", see
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LISTSERV#Trademark](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LISTSERV#Trademark)

